# Synchronisation Iphone / Mac /iCloud impossible



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'avais déjà un problème avec la synchronisation des Live Photos (qui ne se fait pas par iCloud et qui aboutit à ignorer les Live Photos pendant les synchronisation par câble une fois que les photos concernées ont été synchronisées par le Cloud). 
Là ça tourne au pénible : j'ai voulu synchroniser avec le cloud et avec flux de photos et là tout semble bloqué. Je n'ai plus aucune synchronisation via le flux de photos et l'upload vers le Cloud est bloqué au même nombre de photos depuis X temps).

Ca devient passablement pénible.


----------

